# Train Stores in Louisville, KY area?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, one more try. Are there any good trains stores in the Louisville, KY area that support large scale? I am head there tomorrow so if you have naything let me know. Thanks
Rich


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not large scale, Scale Reproductions were good, not been there in 6-7 years tho. For biggie trains, head to Indy or Cincy.


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

What Large Scale stores are in Cincinnati area?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Davis Electronics, they are under new owners with a new name as of a couple years ago tho.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich,[/b]
There is the Roundhouse. They have some G-Gauge in one room. Very nice owner name Tom. If you get there tell him I said hi. Here is the address. Thanks, Rex[/b]







*Roundhouse* *4870 Brownsboro Centre, **Louisville, KY 40207*


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rex, did not know of that one, and drive by it all the time as it is JUST off of 264. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Garrett, 

Davis Trains in Milford Ohio is GONE. 
Joe Davis the father died, 
Dave Davis the Son opened it under "ohio valley trains" for awhile, But they are gone also. 
Out of Business about a year ago. 

Roundhouse, how are their prices? 

Watts has almost everything on Consignment. 
You can buy E-bay cheaper, than Watts. 

Entertrainment Junction has a small hobby shop in it. 

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&so...b39eb50b9d

youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8R58HRBmsZk


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

L&N Trains on Frankfort Ave carries some G stuff, but not cheap.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that about Davis. I had heard they had gone under, but were under a new name as you had pointed out. I was in the "Ohio Valley" store once, was about 50% the size they were before. A shame, had good service from them. 

As far as Watts, I have had many good deals from them in the past on new, used and NOS items. Always stop there when I am driving to/from Chicago.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

My many thanks to all that responded. (And Rex, Tom says high!) 
Rich


----------

